# Checkbox unsichtbar machen



## CreativPur (4. Dezember 2020)

Hi,
ich habe eine Tabelle, wo Lottozahlen von 1-49 eingepflegt sind.
Für jede Zahl ein Tabellenfeld.
Jetzt möchte ich nicht nur wie folgend das angeklickte Feld farblich ändern, sondern jedem Feld auch eine unsichtbare Checkbox integrieren.
Wie kann ich das lösen ? Per CSS ?


```
function toggle(checkbox) {
    var par = checkbox;
    while (par && par.nodeName !== "TD") {
        par = par.parentNode;
    }
    if (par){
        par.style.backgroundColor = checkbox.checked? "blue": "#fff";
        par.style.font = checkbox.checked? "blue": "#fff";
    }
}
```


```
<table  border="1" style="font-size:14px;">
              <tbody>      
                <tr align="center">
                  <td><input type="checkbox" id="checkzeile1" onclick="toggle(this)"/>1</td>
                  <td><input type="checkbox" id="checkzeile2" onclick="toggle(this)"/>2</td>
                  <td><input type="checkbox" id="checkzeile3" onclick="toggle(this)"/>3</td>
                  <td><input type="checkbox" id="checkzeile4" onclick="toggle(this)"/>4</td>
                  <td><input type="checkbox" id="checkzeile5" onclick="toggle(this)"/>5</td>
                  <td><input type="checkbox" id="checkzeile6" onclick="toggle(this)"/>6</td>
                  <td><input type="checkbox" id="checkzeile7" onclick="toggle(this)"/>7</td>
                  <td><input type="checkbox" id="checkzeile8" onclick="toggle(this)"/>8</td>
                  <td><input type="checkbox" id="checkzeile9" onclick="toggle(this)"/>9</td>
                  <td><input type="checkbox" id="checkzeile0" onclick="toggle(this)"/>0</td>
            <tr>
              </tbody>
            </table>
```


----------



## basti1012 (4. Dezember 2020)

Meinst du sowas wie den checkbox hack ?
Brauchst die Checkbox nur um die Spalten Farblich zu machen ?
Dann würde ich darauf verzichten und das mit classen regeln .
Zb so

```
<style>
tr td{
  padding:10px;
}
.blau{
  background:blue;
}
</style>

<table  border="1" style="font-size:14px;">
              <tbody>     
                <tr align="center">
                  <td>1</td>
                  <td>2</td>
                  <td>3</td>
                  <td>4</td>
                  <td>5</td>
                  <td>6</td>
                  <td>7</td>
                  <td>8</td>
                  <td>9</td>
                  <td>0</td>
            <tr>
              </tbody>
            </table>

<script>
ele=document.querySelectorAll('td');
ele.forEach(function(el){
    el.addEventListener('click',function(){
        el.classList.toggle("blau");
    })
})
 
</script>
```
Oder meinst du das anders ?


----------



## CreativPur (5. Dezember 2020)

Hi Basta,
vielen Dank für Deine Mühe.
nein, ich benötige die angeklickten Zahlen natürlich für eine Speicherung in die Datenbank.

Einmal soll der user sehen, was er angeklickt hat, und zum zweiten soll diese Auswahl dann auch gespeichert werden. Daher benötige ich ja die versteckten Checkboxen


----------



## Sempervivum (5. Dezember 2020)

Du brauchst doch nur den Checkboxen, die Du schon hast, value-Attribute zu verpassen, dann kannst Du sie auf dem Server auswerten.


----------



## CreativPur (5. Dezember 2020)

Ja, das ist richtig, nur ich möchte, dass man die Checkboxen eben nicht in den Feldern sieht.
Sieht eben nicht so rekelnd aus


----------



## Sempervivum (5. Dezember 2020)

Dann den Checkboxen ein Label zuordnen, das kannst Du dann nach Belieben gestalten und die Checkboxen unsichtbar machen, entweder mit CSS oder dem hidden-Attribut.


----------



## CreativPur (5. Dezember 2020)

Das habe ich schon versucht.
Als weißes JPG 5px  x 5px  bg_hintergrund in jedes Feld usw..
Aber ich habe es nicht hin bekommen


----------



## CreativPur (5. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt habe ich es hin bekommen..


```
input[type="checkbox"]{display:none}
            input[type=checkbox] + label   {       
                    background: url(http://lotto.creativpur.com/img/tb_hintergrund.jpg);       height: 32px;       width: 32px;       display:inline-block;      padding: 0 0 0 0px;   }
            input[type=checkbox]:checked + label    {       
                background: url(http://lotto.creativpur.com/img/tb_hintergrund2.jpg);        height: 32px;        width: 32px;        display:inline-block;        padding: 0 0 0 0px;    }
```


```
<td><input type='checkbox' name='thing' value='valuable' id="1"/><label for="1">1</label></td>
```


----------



## CreativPur (5. Dezember 2020)

Ich muss es erst noch testen


----------



## Sempervivum (5. Dezember 2020)

Sehr gut!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. Dezember 2020)

Also mit display: none; sollte das einwandfrei funktionieren:
JS Bin


----------



## CreativPur (6. Dezember 2020)

Das mit den Checkboxen habe ich auch hin bekommen.
Allerdings habe ich Probleme mit dem Speichern der auserwählten Zahlen.

Die Werte in den "hidden"-Feldern werden richtig ausgegeben.

Wenn ich z.B. 1,2,3 wähle, wird in meiner SQL-Datenbank 1,3,5 aktiviert, bzw. erhält den Wert 1.
das gleiche bei 5,6,7. Dann werden die Zahlen 5,8,9 aktiviert.
Wenn ich keine Zahl auswähle, werden all Zahlen auf 0 gesetzt, so wie es auch sein soll.

Worin kann das liegen ?

mein Form

```
<form action="lotto.php?sz_aendern" method="post" onSubmit="return check_form();">
<?php
$wochentag = $wochentag = $_GET['wochentag'];
$sql = "SELECT * FROM super_zahlen  WHERE wochentag = '$wochentag'  ";
foreach ($pdo->query($sql) as $sz_td) {
?>

<td>
    <input type='checkbox'    name='aktiv[]' value='1' id="sz_<?php echo $sz_td['id'] ?>"/><label for="sz_<?php echo $sz_td['id'] ?>"><?php echo $sz_td['superzahl'] ?></label>
    <input type="hidden" name="aktiv[]" value="0">
    <input type="hidden" class="form-control" name="id[]" value="<?php echo $sz_td['id'] ?>">
    <input type="hidden" class="form-control" name="wochentag[]" value="<?php echo $sz_td['wochentag'] ?>">
    <input type="hidden" class="form-control" name="superzahl[]" value="<?php echo $sz_td['superzahl'] ?>">
    <input type="hidden" class="form-control" name="anzahl[]" value="<?php echo $sz_td['anzahl'] ?>">
    <br />
    <button type="submit" class="btn btn-info btn-sm">speichern</button>
</td>
<?php } ?>
</form>
```


```
<?php
if(isset($_GET['sz_aendern'])) {
$error = false;
 
for ($i = 0; $i < count($_POST['aktiv']); $i++) {
$id = $_POST['id'][$i];
$wochentag = $_POST['wochentag'][$i];
$superzahl = $_POST['superzahl'][$i];
$aktiv = $_POST['aktiv'][$i];
$anzahl = $_POST['anzahl'][$i];
 
$statement = $pdo->prepare("UPDATE super_zahlen SET aktiv = :aktiv_neu, wochentag = :wochentag_neu, superzahl = :superzahl_neu, anzahl = :anzahl_neu WHERE id = :id");
$statement->execute(array('id' => $id, 'aktiv_neu' => $aktiv, 'wochentag_neu' => $wochentag, 'superzahl_neu' => $superzahl, 'anzahl_neu' => $anzahl));
  }
}
?>
```


----------



## CreativPur (8. Dezember 2020)

Ich bekomme es einfach nicht gebacken..
Das Formular speichert zwar, aber der grundsätzlich falsche Zahlen. Zumindest nicht die, wo ich die Checkbox aktiviert habe. Kann das am Namen "aktiv" der Checkbox liegen ? Oder vielleicht, weil ich onSubmit die Checkbox wieder deaktivieren kann ?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. Dezember 2020)

Hi,
Kann es sein das Du in Deiner For-Clause das `$i++` zu früh schreibst. Und deshalb andere Zahlen bekommst?
Schreib das doch mal ans Ende.


----------



## CreativPur (8. Dezember 2020)

Meinst du so ??

```
if(isset($_GET['sz_aendern'])) {
$error = false;
 

$id = $_POST['id'][$i];
$wochentag = $_POST['wochentag'][$i];
$superzahl = $_POST['superzahl'][$i];
$aktiv = $_POST['aktiv'][$i];
$anzahl = $_POST['anzahl'][$i];
 for ($i = 0; $i < count($_POST['aktiv']); $i++) {

$statement = $pdo->prepare("UPDATE super_zahlen SET aktiv = :aktiv_neu, wochentag = :wochentag_neu, superzahl = :superzahl_neu, anzahl = :anzahl_neu WHERE id = :id");
$statement->execute(array('id' => $id, 'aktiv_neu' => $aktiv, 'wochentag_neu' => $wochentag, 'superzahl_neu' => $superzahl, 'anzahl_neu' => $anzahl));
  }
}
```

Gleiche Resultat !


----------



## Sempervivum (8. Dezember 2020)

Ich denke mal, es liegt daran, dass in $_POST nur die Checkboxen auftauchen, die gecheckt sind. Die, die nicht gecheckt sind, fallen unter den Tisch. D. h. wenn z. B. Checkbox 1 gecheckt ist, CB 2 nicht und CB 3 gecheckt, hast Du in $_POST nur CB 1 und CB 3. Wenn Du dann in der Schleife bei CB 3 bist hat `i` den Wert 1 statt 2 und Du kommst mit der ganzen Zählung durcheinander.


----------



## CreativPur (8. Dezember 2020)

Hm... Und wie würdest Du das lösen ?


----------



## CreativPur (8. Dezember 2020)

Denn wenn ich die Hiddenfelder mir ansehe, wird jedes Saalfeld richtig dargestellt


----------



## CreativPur (8. Dezember 2020)




----------



## Sempervivum (8. Dezember 2020)

Die Checkboxen haben ja auch ein value-Attribut, dieses kannst Du mit dem Index bei der Generierung des Formulars vorbesetzen und dann bei der Auswertung statt der Variablen `i` den Wert von `$_POST['aktiv'][i]` verwenden.


----------



## Sempervivum (8. Dezember 2020)

Die hidden-Felder sind ja auch keine Checkboxen, daher fallen sie nicht unter den Tisch.


----------



## Sempervivum (8. Dezember 2020)

Zusätzlich sehe ich gerade dass Du den Namen "aktiv" doppelt vergeben hast:

```
<input type='checkbox'    name='aktiv[]' value='1' id="sz_<?php echo $sz_td['id'] ?>"/><label for="sz_<?php echo $sz_td['id'] ?>"><?php echo $sz_td['superzahl'] ?></label>
    <input type="hidden" name="aktiv[]" value="0">
```
Das wird zu weiteren Komplikationen führen.


----------



## CreativPur (8. Dezember 2020)

Das verstehe ich zwar jetzt nicht so ganz, aber Ich habe ja 2x den gleichen Namen aber mit verschiedenen Value-Werten. Einmal 1, wenn ich eine Zahl aktivieren will, und einmal ein Input mit 0, um gesetzte Zahlen einzeln wieder auf 0 zusetzen.
Und daher weiß ich nicht, wie das mit der Generierung und dem Index funktioniert


----------



## Sempervivum (8. Dezember 2020)

Wenn etwas nicht funktioniert und man versteht es nicht, ist es immer angebracht, sich mit Diagnoseausgaben Klarheit zu verschaffen. Ändere mal dein Formular so:

```
<form action="lotto.php?sz_aendern" method="post" onSubmit="return check_form();">
<?php
$wochentag = $wochentag = $_GET['wochentag'];
$sql = "SELECT * FROM super_zahlen  WHERE wochentag = '$wochentag'  ";
$i = 0;
foreach ($pdo->query($sql) as $sz_td) {
?>

<td>
    <input type='checkbox'    name='aktiv[]' value='<?php echo $i; ?>' id="sz_<?php echo $sz_td['id'] ?>"/><label for="sz_<?php echo $sz_td['id'] ?>"><?php echo $sz_td['superzahl'] ?></label>
    <input type="hidden" name="aktiv[]" value='hidden<?php echo $i; ?>'>
    <input type="hidden" class="form-control" name="id[]" value="<?php echo $sz_td['id'] ?>">
    <input type="hidden" class="form-control" name="wochentag[]" value="<?php echo $sz_td['wochentag'] ?>">
    <input type="hidden" class="form-control" name="superzahl[]" value="<?php echo $sz_td['superzahl'] ?>">
    <input type="hidden" class="form-control" name="anzahl[]" value="<?php echo $sz_td['anzahl'] ?>">
    <br />
    <button type="submit" class="btn btn-info btn-sm">speichern</button>
</td>
<?php
  $i++;
} ?>
</form>
```
und lass dir dann die POST-Variablen ausgeben:

```
var_dump($_POST);
```
Wenn Du dir dann das Ergebnis ansiehst, wirst Du klarer sehen.


----------



## CreativPur (9. Dezember 2020)

Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe..

Ich habe den Text jetzt übernommen und bekomme als Ergebnis array's, mit denen ich keineswegs "klarer" sehe.
Ich bin darin eben eine absolute NIETE !

array(5) { ["aktiv"]=> array(13) { [0]=> string(1) "0" [1]=> string(7) "hidden0" [2]=> string(7) "hidden1" [3]=> string(1) "2" [4]=> string(7) "hidden2" [5]=> string(1) "3" [6]=> string(7) "hidden3" [7]=> string(7) "hidden4" [8]=> string(7) "hidden5" [9]=> string(7) "hidden6" [10]=> string(7) "hidden7" [11]=> string(7) "hidden8" [12]=> string(7) "hidden9" } ["id"]=> array(10) { [0]=> string(2) "11" [1]=> string(2) "12" [2]=> string(2) "13" [3]=> string(2) "14" [4]=> string(2) "15" [5]=> string(2) "16" [6]=> string(2) "17" [7]=> string(2) "18" [8]=> string(2) "19" [9]=> string(2) "20" } ["wochentag"]=> array(10) { [0]=> string(2) "Mi" [1]=> string(2) "Mi" [2]=> string(2) "Mi" [3]=> string(2) "Mi" [4]=> string(2) "Mi" [5]=> string(2) "Mi" [6]=> string(2) "Mi" [7]=> string(2) "Mi" [8]=> string(2) "Mi" [9]=> string(2) "Mi" } ["superzahl"]=> array(10) { [0]=> string(1) "1" [1]=> string(1) "2" [2]=> string(1) "3" [3]=> string(1) "4" [4]=> string(1) "5" [5]=> string(1) "6" [6]=> string(1) "7" [7]=> string(1) "8" [8]=> string(1) "9" [9]=> string(2) "10" } ["anzahl"]=> array(10) { [0]=> string(2) "26" [1]=> string(2) "29" [2]=> string(2) "30" [3]=> string(2) "36" [4]=> string(2) "32" [5]=> string(2) "36" [6]=> string(2) "37" [7]=> string(2) "25" [8]=> string(2) "30" [9]=> string(2) "28" } }


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. Dezember 2020)

Hi,
Das kann natürlich keiner lesen.
Ich würde Dir empfehlen nicht alle `$_POST` Vars auf einmal ausgeben zu lassen sondern inklusive key `$_POST['wochentag']` ausgeben. Du kannst innerhalb von var_dump auch mittels Zeichenketten-Operator strings dazwischen schreiben. Damit kann man sozusagen auch Labels erstellen:
`Var_dump('Wochentag:  '.$_POST['wochentag']);`

Grüße


----------



## Sempervivum (9. Dezember 2020)

Sehe ich genau so, das kann keiner lesen. Bei mir sieht das auch anders, übersichtlicher aus, vermutlich weil ich eine andere PHP-Version habe:

```
array (size=2)
  'aktiv' => 
    array (size=8)
      0 => string '0' (length=1)
      1 => string 'hidden' (length=6)
      2 => string 'hidden' (length=6)
      3 => string '2' (length=1)
      4 => string 'hidden' (length=6)
      5 => string 'hidden' (length=6)
      6 => string '4' (length=1)
      7 => string 'hidden' (length=6)
  'submit' => string 'Senden' (length=6)
```
Da sieht man sofort, dass die Checkboxen mit value=1 und value=3 nicht auftauchen, nur die gecheckten 0, 2 und 4. 
Mein  Testformular:

```
<form action="testpost.php" method="post">
        <input type="checkbox" name="aktiv[]" value="0">
        <input type="hidden" name="aktiv[]" value="hidden">
        <input type="checkbox" name="aktiv[]" value="1">
        <input type="hidden" name="aktiv[]" value="hidden">
        <input type="checkbox" name="aktiv[]" value="2">
        <input type="hidden" name="aktiv[]" value="hidden">
        <input type="checkbox" name="aktiv[]" value="3">
        <input type="hidden" name="aktiv[]" value="hidden">
        <input type="checkbox" name="aktiv[]" value="4">
        <input type="hidden" name="aktiv[]" value="hidden">
        <input type="submit" name="submit">
    </form>
```


----------



## basti1012 (9. Dezember 2020)

Du kannst das var_dump auch in das ändern

```
echo "<pre>";
print_r($_POST);
echo "</pre>";
```
Dann sieht das schon etwas besser aus mit der übersicht


----------



## CreativPur (9. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt stehe ich total auf den Schlauch..
Ich glaube, hier liegt irgendwie ein großes Missverständnis vor..
Für aktiv benötige ich doch nur 1, oder 0
1 = aktiv
0 = deaktiv

Ich habe eine Tabelle mit 10 Zahlen


Die blauen Felder sind aktiv, siehe Datenbank-Tabelle




Jetzt möchte ich ich aber die Möglichkeit haben, die blauen aktiven Felderzahlen einzeln zu deaktivieren und die weißen deaktivierten Felderzahlen zu aktivieren.

Daher verstehe ich nicht, wieso  in Sempervivum Form die Checkboxen Value's 1,2,3,4 usw haben ?


----------



## CreativPur (9. Dezember 2020)

Wenn ich deinen Form übernehme, bekomme ich folgendes Resultat wenn ich 1, 3 und 5 anklicke..


----------



## CreativPur (9. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe jetzt mein Form abgeändert..

```
<input type='checkbox'    name='aktiv[]'   value= '1'/><label for="sz_<?php echo $sz_td['id'] ?>"><?php echo $sz_td['superzahl'] ?></label>
<input type="hidden" name="aktiv[]" value='0'   />
<input type="hidden" class="form-control" name="id[]" value="<?php echo $sz_td['id'] ?>">
<input type="hidden" class="form-control" name="wochentag[]" value="<?php echo $sz_td['wochentag'] ?>">
<input type="hidden" class="form-control" name="superzahl[]" value="<?php echo $sz_td['superzahl'] ?>">
<input type="hidden" class="form-control" name="anzahl[]" value="<?php echo $sz_td['anzahl'] ?>">
```

Jetzt gebe ich 1,2,5 ein...

Resultat:
Array
(
    [aktiv] => Array
        (
            [0] => 1
            [1] => 0
            [2] => 1
            [3] => 0
            [4] => 0
            [5] => 0
            [6] => 1
            [7] => 0
            [8] => 0
            [9] => 0
            [10] => 0
            [11] => 0
            [12] => 0
        )

    [id] => Array
        (
            [0] => 11
            [1] => 12
            [2] => 13


----------



## Sempervivum (9. Dezember 2020)

Nein, kein Missverständnis, mein Formular kannst Du nicht 1-zu-1 übernehmen, es ist nur für Demozwecke.
Die Info, ob eine Checkbox gecheckt ist bzw. ob ein Feld blau werden soll, ist dadurch gegeben, dass das zugehörige Element in $_POST['aktiv'] *existiert*. Die Info über den Index der Checkbox fehlt dabei zunächst. Deshalb habe ich den Index in das value-Attribut geschrieben.
Sieh dir dieses PHP an:

```
var_dump($_POST['aktiv']);
$nr = 10;
$aktiv2 = [];

for ($i = 0; $i < $nr; $i++) {
    $aktiv2[$i] = 0;
}

for ($j = 0; $j < count($_POST['aktiv']); $j++) {
    $i = $_POST['aktiv'][$j];
    $aktiv2[$i] = 1;
}
var_dump($aktiv2);
```
Liefert diese Ausgabe:

```
array (size=5)
  0 => string '0' (length=1)
  1 => string '2' (length=1)
  2 => string '4' (length=1)
  3 => string '6' (length=1)
  4 => string '8' (length=1)

array (size=10)
  0 => int 1
  1 => int 0
  2 => int 1
  3 => int 0
  4 => int 1
  5 => int 0
  6 => int 1
  7 => int 0
  8 => int 1
  9 => int 0
```
Ich denke, das zweite Array dürfte das sein, was Du brauchst.
Die hidden-Felder habe ich in meinem Testformular gelöscht:

```
<form action="testpost-superzahlen.php" method="post">
        <input type="checkbox" name="aktiv[]" value="0">
        <input type="checkbox" name="aktiv[]" value="1">
        <input type="checkbox" name="aktiv[]" value="2">
        <input type="checkbox" name="aktiv[]" value="3">
        <input type="checkbox" name="aktiv[]" value="4">
        <input type="checkbox" name="aktiv[]" value="5">
        <input type="checkbox" name="aktiv[]" value="6">
        <input type="checkbox" name="aktiv[]" value="7">
        <input type="checkbox" name="aktiv[]" value="8">
        <input type="checkbox" name="aktiv[]" value="9">
        <input type="submit" name="submit">
    </form>
```


----------



## CreativPur (9. Dezember 2020)

Ich denke, das zweite Array dürfte das sein, was Du brauchst.   ?????

Und wie setze ich das in meinem Formular um ?


----------



## Sempervivum (9. Dezember 2020)

Versuche dieses PHP:

```
$nr = count($_POST['wochentag']);
$aktiv2 = [];

for ($i = 0; $i < $nr; $i++) {
    $aktiv2[$i] = 0;
}

for ($j = 0; $j < count($_POST['aktiv']); $j++) {
    $i = $_POST['aktiv'][$j];
    $aktiv2[$i] = 1;
}

var_dump($aktiv2);

if (isset($_GET['sz_aendern'])) {
    $error = false;

    for ($i = 0; $i < $nr; $i++) {
        $id = $_POST['id'][$i];
        $wochentag = $_POST['wochentag'][$i];
        $superzahl = $_POST['superzahl'][$i];
        $aktiv = $aktiv2[$i];
        $anzahl = $_POST['anzahl'][$i];

        $statement = $pdo->prepare("UPDATE super_zahlen SET aktiv = :aktiv_neu, wochentag = :wochentag_neu, superzahl = :superzahl_neu, anzahl = :anzahl_neu WHERE id = :id");
        $statement->execute(array('id' => $id, 'aktiv_neu' => $aktiv, 'wochentag_neu' => $wochentag, 'superzahl_neu' => $superzahl, 'anzahl_neu' => $anzahl));
    }
}
```
(jetzt ungetestet). Und in dem Formulat musst Du die hidden-Felder für "aktiv" weg lassen.


----------



## CreativPur (9. Dezember 2020)

Meinst du das Form so ?


```
<input type='checkbox'    name='aktiv[]' value='1' id="sz_<?php echo $sz_td['id'] ?>"/><label for="sz_<?php echo $sz_td['id'] ?>"><?php echo $sz_td['superzahl'] ?></label>
    <input type="hidden" class="form-control" name="id[]" value="<?php echo $sz_td['id'] ?>">
    <input type="hidden" class="form-control" name="wochentag[]" value="<?php echo $sz_td['wochentag'] ?>">
    <input type="hidden" class="form-control" name="superzahl[]" value="<?php echo $sz_td['superzahl'] ?>">
    <input type="hidden" class="form-control" name="anzahl[]" value="<?php echo $sz_td['anzahl'] ?>">
    <input type="checkbox" name="aktiv[]" value="0">
        <input type="checkbox" name="aktiv[]" value="1">
        <input type="checkbox" name="aktiv[]" value="2">
        <input type="checkbox" name="aktiv[]" value="3">
        <input type="checkbox" name="aktiv[]" value="4">
        <input type="checkbox" name="aktiv[]" value="5">
        <input type="checkbox" name="aktiv[]" value="6">
        <input type="checkbox" name="aktiv[]" value="7">
        <input type="checkbox" name="aktiv[]" value="8">
        <input type="checkbox" name="aktiv[]" value="9">
```


----------



## Sempervivum (9. Dezember 2020)

Nein, Du hattest da ja eine Schleife, demnach müsste es so aussehen:

```
<form action="lotto.php?sz_aendern" method="post" onSubmit="return check_form();">
<?php
$wochentag = $wochentag = $_GET['wochentag'];
$sql = "SELECT * FROM super_zahlen  WHERE wochentag = '$wochentag'  ";
$i = 0;
foreach ($pdo->query($sql) as $sz_td) {
?>

<td>
    <input type='checkbox'    name='aktiv[]' value='<?php echo $i; ?>' id="sz_<?php echo $sz_td['id'] ?>"/><label for="sz_<?php echo $sz_td['id'] ?>"><?php echo $sz_td['superzahl'] ?></label>
    <input type="hidden" class="form-control" name="id[]" value="<?php echo $sz_td['id'] ?>">
    <input type="hidden" class="form-control" name="wochentag[]" value="<?php echo $sz_td['wochentag'] ?>">
    <input type="hidden" class="form-control" name="superzahl[]" value="<?php echo $sz_td['superzahl'] ?>">
    <input type="hidden" class="form-control" name="anzahl[]" value="<?php echo $sz_td['anzahl'] ?>">
    <br />
    <button type="submit" class="btn btn-info btn-sm">speichern</button>
</td>
<?php
  $i++;
} ?>
</form>
```


----------



## CreativPur (9. Dezember 2020)

Na super... Jetzt funktioniert es einwandfrei... FRRREEEEUUUUUU

Vielen Dank an alle und noch erholsame Feiertage und vor allem GESUNDHEIT


----------

